# Dark Heresy Series: Anymore for anymore?



## Nikolai (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I don't suppose anyone else enjoyed Scourge the Heretic and Innocence Proves Nothing as much as I did, did they? I keep scanning the BlackLibrary for info on a next book but so far nothing....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I quite enjoyed _Scourge the Heretic_, and I do have _Innocence Proves Nothing_ but I haven't read it yet. Ill get around to it eventually. I like Danuld Drake and Tech-Priest Vex, Vex's mechanical come backs make me laugh.

Sandy Mitchell is currently writing the next Ciaphas Cain book but after that perhaps another Dark Heresy book. Its certainly nowhere near finished yet :grin:.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have both of these and enjoyed them alot. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Very good books, an enjoyable change of pace from the relatively jovial Ciaphas Cain series.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I quite enjoyed _Scourge the Heretic_, and I do have _Innocence Proves Nothing_ but I haven't read it yet. Ill get around to it eventually. I like Danuld Drake and Tech-Priest Vex, Vex's mechanical come backs make me laugh.
> 
> Sandy Mitchell is currently writing the next Ciaphas Cain book but after that perhaps another Dark Heresy book. Its certainly nowhere near finished yet :grin:.


The first book was excellent but I found the second one rather disappointing. Something about it just didn't work for me though I'm too busy to sit down and work out what so I can write a review.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I read all of the Ciaphas Cain books and got the two DH novels with high expectation, since I had enjoyed the other Sandy Mitchell works so much.

I, however, was quite disappointed with the one I've read (Scourge the Heretic). It doesn't seem to be close to as well written as the Cain novels (though I loved Cain simply for his attitude). I haven't gotten around to starting Innocence Proves Nothing yet, but I just didn't find it quite so enjoyable.

I guess it felt too much like you were reading an RPG going on, people playing the roles of Inquisitorial agents rather than being the cold-hearted bastards I've grown accustomed to.


----------



## chaoslover (Aug 3, 2009)

i love the cain books, however i read scourge the heretic and just thought it was awful, really struggled with it.


----------

